# Pregnant queen 58 days no kitten movement



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Quite new to this forum but i need a little advice. I have been a small hobbie breeder for 6 years now and have experianced quite alot with pregnant and kittening queens, i know they are all different but i have a question!

My pregnant girl gracie is 58 days gestation 3 days ago she had a show nothing since then. throughout the pregnancy i haven't seen the babies move and still can't i have been watching her tummy like a hawk.

I have had other queens lose there plug a week or so before the birth so i know this can be normal.

She is eating well, no smelly discharge and is happy and content.

Her last litter was a singleton born at 71 days and i could see him move occasionaly...previous litter was 3 babies born at 64 days.

My boy is blood typed for compatability so i know there is no problem there.

Cats FELV-FIV tested negitive.

I just need some advice on kitten movements as i have never experianced.....No kitten movement at 58 days.

I also witnessd several matings.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

My latest litter I saw no movement and felt very litter - 5 healthy babies were born 3 weeks ago.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

my queen is the same once the kittens move into the birthing position i cant see them move. hope you have kittens very soon.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Movement slows down a lot at this stage, if the mum seems to be fine then try and relax. Good luck with babies.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

They sound like really small litters have you considered she may have only one horn working?

As already said they they dont move around much before birth and its posible it may be another small litter so making it difficult to see movement.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i do hope all is well, keep us posted,_


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> They sound like really small litters have you considered she may have only one horn working?
> 
> As already said they they dont move around much before birth and its posible it may be another small litter so making it difficult to see movement.


Thankyou for that.

It had started to cross my mind about the horns but as she had 3 babies in her
1st litter i thought maybe the last litter which was the singleton was just nature. I have had a girl have 8 babies in her 1st litter and 2 in her last, each pregnancy can be so different.

I had already thought about all this when i mated her that if she has another singleton i would be getting her nutered.

Thankyou all for your advice i will keep you updated!


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

I've seen there is far less movement with larger litters towards the end of the pregnancy as they start to get a bit squashed, whereas when there are less they still have space to move around. Good luck


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

flosskins said:


> I've seen there is far less movement with larger litters towards the end of the pregnancy as they start to get a bit squashed, whereas when there are less they still have space to move around. Good luck


Thankyou she is now 62 days still nothing, she had a bit more of a show yesterday this is normal for her, i think we are going to have another singleton.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you ill keep checking..my girl who had a singleton went 14days over was getting worried be vet said not to worrie as she was acting normal in herself.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Do you ill keep checking..my girl who had a singleton went 14days over was getting worried be vet said not to worrie as she was acting normal in herself.


She went 71 days with the last singlton .....14 days over god that was a lot,but as you say as long as there happy,eating and no smelly discharge i think we just have to wait and let nature take it's course, it can be quite tireing as i wont leave her too long.

I will keep you up-dated.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Still waiting she is now 65 days and has been nesting for a couple of days she has still got bloody mucus not alot but enough for me to see.

Still no kitten movement.


----------

